# iMac stalls on desktop screen when shutting down/restarting



## Autorita (May 24, 2007)

Hello! Long time since I've been back to these good ol' forums!

I have looked everywhere for an answer to this issue that's just bugging the hell out of me. 

I have a mid-2011 iMac 27" running OS X 10.9.4 and whenever I use the power button or the apple menu to shut down/restart, the system stalls out on the desktop background without icons, the dock still visible, and the mouse still active. I then have to hold the power button down AGAIN, select to shut down or restart AGAIN, and then it will complete the command.

Anything I can do to fix this?? Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try shutting down and clean boot into Safe Boot Mode then shutdown and boot normally.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can you try holding the power button for a few seconds longer? I believe they made a change in 10.9 to how the button works. They put a delay in to the process to prevent people mistakenly tapping the button. But that might have just been for MacBooks...


----------



## Autorita (May 24, 2007)

joeten said:


> Hi did you try shutting down and clean boot into Safe Boot Mode then shutdown and boot normally.


Gave it a go, problem seems to still be happening on shut down from normal mode. Although it did shut down normally when I was in Safe Boot Mode if that means anything??


----------



## Autorita (May 24, 2007)

MartyF81 said:


> Can you try holding the power button for a few seconds longer? I believe they made a change in 10.9 to how the button works. They put a delay in to the process to prevent people mistakenly tapping the button. But that might have just been for MacBooks...


I am actually forced to hold it down until given the option to shut down when I try to shut down normally and it hangs up with just the dock showing. If I use the button to shut down first, it still hangs up whereby I have to hold the button down again and shut down again. :1confused:


----------

